# 17 TD Reduced power message.



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

JDH said:


> Looks like her car gets to make a trip to the dealer. She has been getting an intermittent Reduce Engine Power message the past month of so. It is at 36Kish miles. This showed up on the monthly OnStar status report. "*The Engine and Transmission System is not performing as expected. An issue has been detected in the Air Induction System which monitors and controls air intake to the engine. If the check engine light is flashing, a misfire condition has been detected. A misfire increases vehicle emissions and could damage the emission control system on the vehicle. Please reduce vehicle speed, avoid hard accelerations, avoid steep uphill grades, and reduce any cargo loads such as a trailer."*
> 
> May go to the parts store and have it scanned first just to see.


OnStar messages are so lame. The vehicle isn't even supposed to tow a trailer. It would be nice if they just said exactly what the trouble codes were instead of all that blather. If you request it from the OnStar advisor, they will give you the specific P-codes that are present. That is what is needed to have an idea of what is going on. That OnStar stuff is just too generic to be of much help. Air Induction can be many things, from clogged air filter to busted Turbo, stuck shut throttle valve, or even an induction leak of some kind. The car will have P-codes that are far more specific.


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Waste gate Actuator. Not covered by warranty. Dealer estimate to repair $405. Part not is stock, estimated delivery time week to 10 days.

Part shown in stock for $42.94 on the well known parts website.

Side note: Having my salesman to a trade in appraisal before I go pick it up.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

JDH said:


> Waste gate Actuator. Not covered by warranty. Dealer estimate to repair $405. Part not is stock, estimated delivery time week to 10 days.
> 
> Part shown in stock for $42.94 on the well known parts website.
> 
> Side note: Having my salesman to a trade in appraisal before I go pick it up.


That stinks since at 36k you are barely out of warranty. Out of curiosity, did they say what the code was? The estimate doesn't sound horrible though considering what some of these repairs cost. It's sad people have to trade these in based on frustrations. I'd probably be smart to do that with mine before my DPF and everything else inevitably dies, but I love the car too much and there's nothing else I want in its place (definitely not from GM).


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Still have 24K left on the power train warranty. The service writer said it is a normal wear and tear item therefore not covered. E-mail to Chevrolet is being drafted requesting clarification.

Deb said she wants to keep it. So keep it it is. 

The code listed on the receipt is P2598.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

JDH said:


> Still have 24K left on the power train warranty. The service writer said it is a normal wear and tear item therefore not covered. E-mail to Chevrolet is being drafted requesting clarification.
> 
> Deb said she wants to keep it. So keep it it is.
> 
> The code listed on the receipt is P2598.


Yah that’s not wear and tear. Especially not that low of miles. Waste gates actuators usually go 100k miles in my experience before they even show signs of problems.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

JDH said:


> Still have 24K left on the power train warranty. The service writer said it is a normal wear and tear item therefore not covered. E-mail to Chevrolet is being drafted requesting clarification.
> 
> Deb said she wants to keep it. So keep it it is.
> 
> The code listed on the receipt is P2598.


As pandrad said no way is that a wear and tear item. It's not even a common fail item at your mileage let alone a "normal" fail item. I would think it's under power train warranty but at the very least a bumper to bumper item. Hope you can get it sorted out and hope the part doesn't take too long to get there.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The "wastegate actuator" if it's $42 is just the little vacuum solenoid on the intake manifold. It's not super complex to replace, $400 seems steep, unless the labor rate is well over $150/hr.

The part isn't wear and tear, or common failure, or any of that, but it doesn't matter what crap the service writer tells you, that part is only covered by 3/36 warranty and their excuse for it not being covered doesn't change the fact that it isn't.

HOWEVER.....the vane position sensor, the vane actuator itself and the vane assembly are all covered by powertrain as they are part of the turbo.(there's no "wastegate" on this, it's variable vane exhaust housing)

There's precious few of these engines out there, so there really isn't anything that's truly a "common" failure but I've replaced 2 turbos, and only one solenoid.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

An engine with a VNT has a waste gate?!


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Cruze. 1.6L. Turbo wastegate valve.





__





2017-2019 GM Turbocharger Wastegate Actuator Vacuum Control Solenoid Valve 55599948 | GMPartsDirect.com


2017-2019 GM part # 55599948 - Turbocharger Wastegate Actuator Vacuum Control Solenoid Valve




www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> The "wastegate actuator" if it's $42 is just the little vacuum solenoid on the intake manifold. It's not super complex to replace, $400 seems steep, unless the labor rate is well over $150/hr.
> 
> The part isn't wear and tear, or common failure, or any of that, but it doesn't matter what crap the service writer tells you, that part is only covered by 3/36 warranty and their excuse for it not being covered doesn't change the fact that it isn't.
> 
> ...


The photo below is what AllData calls the "wastegate actuator vacuum control solenoid valve" ... is that the vane position actuator? I assumed some people just use "wastegate" interchangably with vane control even though it isn't right.

FWIW my turbo had to be replaced at 12k miles and I thought that was uncommon but maybe not (like you said hard to gauge with so few). It always frustrates me that I never know why ... codes P003A and P049D ... "learning limit exceeded" for both vane position and EGR valve (they did not do anything with the EGR). Car drove normally after the codes. It was not long after my frequent regens started so I always figured there might be a common denominator.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> The photo below is what AllData calls the "wastegate actuator vacuum control solenoid valve" ... is that the vane position actuator? I assumed some people just use "wastegate" interchangably with vane control even though it isn't right.
> 
> FWIW my turbo had to be replaced at 12k miles and I thought that was uncommon but maybe not (like you said hard to gauge with so few). It always frustrates me that I never know why ... codes P003A and P049D ... "learning limit exceeded" for both vane position and EGR valve (they did not do anything with the EGR). Car drove normally after the codes. It was not long after my frequent regens started so I always figured there might be a common denominator.


Yeah idk why it’s called wastegate control.

The actuator itself is kinda the same thing. But we need much finer control whereas wastegates are open or not.

And instead of a ‘gate’ opening and closing, we have flaps that create back pressure. More backpressure is more exhaust velocity which allows more work to be done per unit of air.

But both systems have some sort of rod with a solid dry bearing going into the turbo. Obvious no lubrication because... Hot turbo.

They might actually use some sort of dry graphite or something to lubricate these shafts. Honestly been dying to know if anyone has info on that.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> An engine with a VNT has a waste gate?!


No, the term just gets used in the nomenclature because it's kind of universal.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

JDH said:


> Cruze. 1.6L. Turbo wastegate valve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, the turbo wastegate actuator vacuum solenoid.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> The photo below is what AllData calls the "wastegate actuator vacuum control solenoid valve" ... is that the vane position actuator? I assumed some people just use "wastegate" interchangably with vane control even though it isn't right.
> 
> FWIW my turbo had to be replaced at 12k miles and I thought that was uncommon but maybe not (like you said hard to gauge with so few). It always frustrates me that I never know why ... codes P003A and P049D ... "learning limit exceeded" for both vane position and EGR valve (they did not do anything with the EGR). Car drove normally after the codes. It was not long after my frequent regens started so I always figured there might be a common denominator.


That's just the solenoid that control the flow of vacuum to the actual actuator, which is part of the turbo.

The learn limit codes are usually related to mechanical wear, or failed internal vane linkages, allowing over travel of the linkage


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> That's just the solenoid that control the flow of vacuum to the actual actuator, which is part of the turbo.
> 
> The learn limit codes are usually related to mechanical wear, or failed internal vane linkages, allowing over travel of the linkage


Any ideas what would cause that after 12k miles/six months?


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Snipesy said:


> Yeah idk why it’s called wastegate control.
> 
> The actuator itself is kinda the same thing. But we need much finer control whereas wastegates are open or not.
> 
> ...


I seem to remember it was an silicon aluminum bronze, or nickel aluminum bronze perhaps. It's a high zoot alloy. LOL


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Any ideas what would cause that after 12k miles/six months?


_Screws fall out all the time... The worlds an imperfect place._

Sh!t just breaks sometimes. Had it happen to the 1.6, had it happen on the 6.6.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> _Screws fall out all the time... The worlds an imperfect place._
> 
> Sh!t just breaks sometimes. Had it happen to the 1.6, had it happen on the 6.6.


Fair enough, I just always think of "what can I do to prevent it happening again?" ... I guess this is a case where the answer is just hope for better luck.


----------



## coalminer (Oct 31, 2018)

Here is a good lubricant for the linkage, its what I used on my Hino truck when I drove it.









Loctite 1852753 -lb 8507 Nickel Anti-Seize, 12 oz


<p>The Loctite 1852753 is an anti-seize lubricant containing tenacious metals, oils, and graphite material. This aerosol spray resists galling and corrosion as well as allows for easy disassembly of parts for maintenance. </p><b>The Loctite 1852753 Features: </b><br><ul> <li>Resists galling...




www.hisco.com


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Fair enough, I just always think of "what can I do to prevent it happening again?" ... I guess this is a case where the answer is just hope for better luck.


Nah, the vane array and linkages failing/breaking is just luck of the draw. Nothing one can do to alleviate the possibility.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Ma v e n said:


> No, the term just gets used in the nomenclature because it's kind of universal.


I thought as much. Why even built a VNT turbo with a wastegate? You just turn down the boost with the vanes. Having a wastegate didn't seem correct.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Barry Allen said:


> I thought as much. Why even built a VNT turbo with a wastegate? You just turn down the boost with the vanes. Having a wastegate didn't seem correct.


Redundant safety? Maybe the waste gate is faster boost control response required by today’s very fast computers


----------

